# RB = Race Breed :S



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Why does everyone think that RB stands for race breed... in the engine code... I'm would say that RB is the indication of the base design of the engine wich is inline 6. Like the patrol RB30 engine, isn't what I call race breed.. it is an inline six with the main base design of other rb series.
So you could say that RB stands for inline 6 right?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its a myth that RB stands for Race Breed (or similar) it's just part of a reference number that was given to the engines. After all what does VQ stand for?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

VQ=Very Quick!!!

:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> VQ=Very Quick!!!
> 
> :chuckle: :chuckle:


Hahahah!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Why does everyone think that RB stands for race breed... in the engine code... I'm would say that RB is the indication of the base design of the engine wich is inline 6. Like the patrol RB30 engine, isn't what I call race breed.. it is an inline six with the main base design of other rb series.
> So you could say that RB stands for inline 6 right?


i disagree. the the engine code 'RB' (for the RB26dett atleast) stands for race bred as it has been 'developed' in races...hence the name Race Bred.

by the way....we dont _think_ that RB stands for Race Bred, it actually does stand for race bred, thats what nissan told us. 

EDIT: this is what i've read so far...so just thought to post it up.


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

bkvj said:


> i disagree. the the engine code 'RB' (for the RB26dett atleast) stands for race bred as it has been 'developed' in races...hence the name Race Bred.
> 
> by the way....we dont _think_ that RB stands for Race Bred, it actually does stand for race bred, thats what nissan told us.


No it doesn't. 

If you have proof that Nissan have said RB stands for 'Race Bred' then post it and you will proove a lot of people on here wrong. I don't think you can though. 

And whats 'Race Bred' about a 3.0 Nissan Patrol. lol.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The RB engines are a derivative of the real race engines, the block, the patrol also has the same block but none of the performance bits. In short it relates to the block, me thinks.


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

*?????????*

but the nissan patrol still has the engine code RB30 and so does the holden commodore (i think)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Which RB engine was developed 1st?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> No it doesn't.
> 
> If you have proof that Nissan have said RB stands for 'Race Bred' then post it and you will proove a lot of people on here wrong. I don't think you can though.
> 
> And whats 'Race Bred' about a 3.0 Nissan Patrol. lol.


as i said, i wasnt sure, so thought to post up what i've heard.

as for the patrol...could be rallying (paris-dakar??)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

pupsi said:


> The RB engines are a derivative of the real race engines, the block, the patrol also has the same block but none of the performance bits. In short it relates to the block, me thinks.


Rubbish.

The RB20 was the first one, and wasnt designed as a race engine in the slightest.

RB is just an engine code, the rest is just the usual utter crap internet bullshit myth same as countless other things to do with skylines and tuning and whatnot


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cheers steven


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

RB = Rod Bell


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> RB = Rod Bell


pmsl


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

RB= Rambling Bo11ox


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

fabianGTR34 said:


> Why does everyone think that RB stands for race breed... in the engine code... I'm would say that RB is the indication of the base design of the engine wich is inline 6. Like the patrol RB30 engine, isn't what I call race breed.. it is an inline six with the main base design of other rb series.
> So you could say that RB stands for inline 6 right?


R is a designation for a nissan inline 6 cylinder engine and the B denotes gasoline application using cast iron/nickle based block.

Pope


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

in that case whats the SR? Or the CA? in a 200sx?


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

S is a designation for a 4 cylinder block. R denotes gasoline application using sand-cast alloy based block. 

The specifics of the C im not sure about I need to do some more research but its an engine I really dont give a shit about so I have a feeling I can't be arsed. The A denotes a gasoline application using sand-cast iron based block.

There are casting codes etched into the blocks that denote the series run and construction of the block. They show the different series castings and metalurgy used. I.e.: 53C, 54D, etc. 

Pope


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> in that case whats the SR? Or the CA? in a 200sx?


*S*uper *R*eliableish

*C*ock broken *A*gain???


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

RoboPope said:


> R is a designation for a nissan inline 6 cylinder engine and the B denotes gasoline application using cast iron/nickle based block.
> 
> Pope


'Roku' is the Japanese word for 6, so that makes sense.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RB=
Hyundai RB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

bkvj said:


> *S*uper *R*eliableish
> 
> *C*ock broken *A*gain???


ROFL!!!


----------



## wangan_wannabe (Jul 29, 2005)

Cheers pope! One of the most plausible answers ive ever heard for this question...

If RB really stood for "Race Breed".. what are the real definitions for the VQ, CA and SR... wouldnt make sense just for Nissan just to make up a name just for the RB IMO


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^ Butler, Andy (2006). Skyline GT-R The Ultimate Japanese Supercar. Haynes, pg. 25. 1844251055 “...RB26DETT, which stood for 'Race Bred, 2.6-litres, Dual overhead camshafts, Electronic fuel injection, Twin Turbos'.” 

Just something off the net, not 100% Confirmed Official.


----------



## johnymd (Dec 14, 2005)

If R is for 6 cylinder, why are the straight 6 early Z engines L24, L26, and L28.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I think Mr butler should have sent the forum members a draft of his book for checking before publishing such factual inaccuracies.

If I start the rumour that GT-R stands for "Godzilla That Rules" - how long before that becomes gospel internet fact.


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

johnymd said:


> If R is for 6 cylinder, why are the straight 6 early Z engines L24, L26, and L28.


R was a designation for this instance of straight 6 not its predecessors. I am bored with this now you all carry on thinking its race breed but if it is surely wouldnt it the equivilent in japanese?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

^^^^ Ditto the above

You just can't tell some people.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Exactly, like the Japanese would look up a "fancy" English term to prefix their engines - lmao.

I don't think anybody has really thought about the language divide on this subject. I can imagine some official Nissan skyline people at Nissan HQ in Japan laughing their tits off at Race Breed or Race Bred - whatever.


----------

